# a few of the latest



## hughie (Oct 13, 2013)

[attachment=32661][attachment=32662][attachment=32663][attachment=32664] Heres a few off the lathe and carving jig


----------



## phinds (Oct 13, 2013)

Really attractive work


----------



## Dennis Ford (Oct 13, 2013)

That is just awesome!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 14, 2013)

Hughie - Amazing work. I really like the spirals on the hollow forms. What kind of jig are you using ?
Scott


----------



## rdnkmedic (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow is right. Way pretty stuff. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 14, 2013)

Awesome Work!


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 14, 2013)

All beauts Huggie! You have really mastered the spiral technique, I aim to give it a try someday, thanks to your inspiration.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 14, 2013)

That's just incredible. I have no clue how that kind of turning is even done. Do you turn the piece, and then actually carve and contour all the rounded diagonal scallops (wrong terms I'm sure)? How ever you do it, it's amazing work. I'm sure it's got to be extremely time consuming and difficult and that's the reason we don't see it very often. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful.


----------



## WoodLove (Oct 14, 2013)

man I like those! I need a carving jig!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbS (Oct 14, 2013)

Very very nice! Thanks for showing those off; quite inspiring.


----------



## hughie (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive comments.

I turn the vessel, mark out the spirals and hand carve.In soft wood its about 8hrs start to finish. But in hard it depends on 'how hard' and some take me 12-15hrs. Its the final shaping and the sanding thats a killer.


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 15, 2013)

Amazing !!!! You obviously have a lot of skill and patience


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Oct 16, 2013)

Beautiful and patient!


----------

